

Brightbox announces easy to use cloud load balancers - thehodge
http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/cloud-load-balancers-beta

======
wlll
I love the speed you can get stuff done compared to EC2.

~~~
ambirex
I'm curious, what stuff are you talking about? Admittedly, ELB's cname
restriction is a little of a downer but you could always spin up an instance
to act as your own LB. Also, their 3rd point of needing to rebuild an ELB is a
little of a drag but it is very trivial to rebuild by hand, even faster if you
have scripted it.

~~~
oceanician
"but it is very trivial to rebuild by hand, even faster if you have scripted
it"

trouble is, anything that is trivial by hand for you, after you've done it 20
times is tricky for Sys Admins to pick up. And if you script it, when an
automated solution is already available, you could be using that time to build
business logic, which I'm guessing the main point of most people's role here?

------
thehodge
We've been using them with pizzapowered.com stuff for a while whilst they are
tested internally and we've found it really simple to use

------
patrickgzill
I wonder about latency issues - how much is added by the typical LB setup in
this case?

~~~
jeremyjarvis
Patrick - negligible, it's all on the same network.

[Disclosure: I'm co-founder at Brightbox]

------
tastybites
I think I'm detecting a trend.

Take an open source project (LVS perhaps, in this case?), scale it onto a
bunch of servers running Xen (your own, Amazon's, doesn't really matter), wrap
an API around it, and you've got the next cloud service.

~~~
jeremyjarvis
@tastybites: a /little/ bit more to it than that ;) we do run the
loadbalancing layer across multiple locations which is non-trivial.

[Disclosure: I'm co-founder at Brightbox]

~~~
tastybites
As always, the devil's in the details. I wasn't being snarky - it's actually a
great way of doing it since you're leveraging so much existing work. I'm also
working on project that could be described in the same way.

